# Looking to adopt a box turtle



## boxturtle04 (Sep 26, 2019)

Have been advised to not take one from wild and am looking to adopt one box turtle in St. Louis, MO. Eastern, Ornate or three-toed box turtles are fine as they can be kept outdoor here based on my research.. I've built a pen in the back of my house...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2019)

Besides looking here on the Forum, you can do a Google search for turtle rescues in your area and get your name on one of their lists for adoption.


----------



## boxturtle04 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks Yvonne. I've been searching for local turtle rescue centers but haven't found one. I might visit a local pet rescue store and ask them..


----------

